# Resch's rise



## NewtownClown (23/6/15)

Clever "non-marketing" to hipsters who think craft-beer has too much flavour and is too popular amongst their peers, methinks. 
Interesting that many non-craft hipster venues are named (Newtown, Surry Hills, etc) when the interviewee is asked about the 950 venues Resch's is available at. The fact that "hipster" is not even mentioned suggests to me that they know their targeted demographic very well... They have obviously learned from the surge in sales of Pabst Blue Ribbon and its ilk in the USA.
Wonder if we will see the gold KB cans making a comeback...
http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/06/reschs-the-quiet-achiever-for-cub/


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/15)

Reschs is my go to beer when I'm in a non craft bar in Sydney, and I usually drink it over Coopers Green. It's one of those beers that hasn't changed much since the 1970s and still represents the old amber fluid type beer before megaswill became dry blonde lite. No it's not a craft beer and doesn't pretend to be, but there's a bit of hop character and a nice nuttiness from the small amount of roast barley that gives it the slightly darker colour. I often go out of my way for a schooner or three at the Coopernook Hotel, AFAIK the only one that sells Reschs in the Greater Taree area.

Of course you wouldn't want to drink one after a Four Pines or a Murrays, but as the first drink of the day it's a refreshing schooner. Also it, for some reason, doesn't have the mouse piss twang of VB and other CUB offerings.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Reschs is my go to beer when I'm in a non craft bar in Sydney, and I usually drink it over Coopers Green. It's one of those beers that hasn't changed much since the 1970s and still represents the old amber fluid type beer before megaswill became dry blonde lite. No it's not a craft beer and doesn't pretend to be, but there's a bit of hop character and a nice nuttiness from the small amount of roast barley that gives it the slightly darker colour. I often go out of my way for a schooner or three at the Coopernook Hotel, AFAIK the only one that sells Reschs in the Greater Taree area.
> 
> Of course you wouldn't want to drink one after a Four Pines or a Murrays, but as the first drink of the day it's a refreshing schooner. Also it, for some reason, doesn't have the mouse piss twang of VB and other CUB offerings.


A Resch's or Toohey's Old for me, I often drop into the Nelson when in Bondi Junction as it was once one of the watering holes of my youth. As stated in the article, it is always fresh and really the only beer you should drink in a pub that is a real relic - tiled walls and floors and a big central bar one can actually sit at and lean an elbow on. It is often the location for filming of period footage...


----------



## fletcher (23/6/15)

@bribie: yeah i'm the same. i've always gone for a reschs when there is no decent craft offering. i like it for what it is too; nice and refreshing.

@newtownclown: i see what you're saying about the 'marketing' too mate. it has or is getting that hipster non-hipster appeal like PBR has. soon people will be wearing reschs labels on trucker caps.


----------



## dicko (23/6/15)

fletcher said:


> i've always gone for a reschs when there is no decent craft offering soon people will be wearing reschs labels on trucker caps.


If you see one can you get me one of those caps, fletcher.


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/6/15)

I tried a Resch's for the first time ever (on tap) when I was in Sydney last year. I can't remember much about it now, but I wasn't disappointed. Bribie's description fits pretty well I think. This was at the Mercantile Hotel near or in the Rocks area. They also had a beer on tap called Tooheys Flag Ale. I'd never heard of it so of course had to see what it was like. Didn't mind it actually, compared to something like TED or New at least. Would get it again if I saw it.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/6/15)

The first time I tried a Resch's was the first time I ever complained about a beer (strange plastic taste, a fellow drinker confirmed it). The barman had a sample with me and said he couldn't tell anything wrong with it, and the "three regulars who drink it haven't said anything about it". BribieG gave it the ups though, so I went back for seconds at a different pub. 
Different beer. Nothing outstanding that I can recall, but not off putting like CD or New. 
What does this say about the Resch's regulars?!


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/15)

NewtownClown said:


> The fact that "hipster" is not even mentioned suggests to me that they know their targeted demographic very well...


* The Bearded Tit *

Ohhh yes they did..


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/6/15)

We drink it a bit up here, but only in bottles, none on tap in Kyogle. 2 tallies for $10 at my local bottlo. Wadeville general store (miles from anywhere) stock it as well so if I'm driving past I generally call in for a "Silver Bullet" or 6 to takeaway. Easy drinking, malty-ish, a fine lawn-mower beer. I had a 2 tallies yesterday and may well have 2 more this afternoon.


----------



## Bridges (24/6/15)

All sounds very similar to what has happened to melbourne bitter, the hipster brigade got on board and all of a sudden it is available on tap at quite a few pubs around melbourne.


----------



## mongey (24/6/15)

I'll take a resch's on tap over all the other mainstream contenders everytime , including coopers green


----------



## sponge (24/6/15)

A little OT, but I always had a soft spot for kent old brown.

T'was my go-to beer at the swill pubs (along with Tooheys old) but haven't seen it around these parts for a while..


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/15)

Kent Old Brown is still available in Newcastle, currently at the Cooks Hill Hotel.

Inspired by the couple of stories about "revival" beers in Brews News I just got a six of Melbourne Bitter on the way home and sucking one now. As first beer of the day it's actually quite flavoursome with a nice up front hop fragrance when you pop the top. And a fairly long bitter finish. You can actually taste ingredients. Not bad.

As opposed to the Eau de Wheelie Bin twang with some other beers like TED or VB.


----------



## GalBrew (24/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Kent Old Brown is still available in Newcastle, currently at the Cooks Hill Hotel.
> 
> Inspired by the couple of stories about "revival" beers in Brews News I just got a six of Melbourne Bitter on the way home and sucking one now. As first beer of the day it's actually quite flavoursome with a nice up front hop fragrance when you pop the top. And a fairly long bitter finish. You can actually taste ingredients. Not bad.
> 
> As opposed to the Eau de Wheelie Bin twang with some other beers like TED or VB.


I also succumbed to the desire to try a Melbourne Bitter on the weekend. I personally think Resch's is better. When I lived in Sydney I used to enjoy the occasional longneck of Rech's Pilsenser from my local bottle'o.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/6/15)

Had lunch at The Royal in Queanbeyan today and, inspired by this thread, had a couple of schooners of Reschs.
Very enjoyable after booting the footy around with the boy at a nearby park.


----------

